# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  White's Tree Frog enclosure

## ntoken

Hello all;
was inspired  :Idea:  by the previous white's tree frog post
so i decided to start rearing tree frog. :Grin: 
was not able to find a good arboreal tank, instead got a standard 2ft.




_items list as follows_
-2 packs of 5kg potting mix
-misc plants from 'world farm' - bah soon pah rd
-various wild flora around the neighbourhood
-Driftwood
-1 porcelain bathing/potty bowl
-styrofoam background
-acrylic plate with holes drilled as cover
-Magnum PL 55W 10000k

_inhabitant_
-1 tree frog :Grin: 

it was hiding at top left part of the tank


scooped it out of its hiding place. displaying a pissed look :Mad: 


placed it back into the tank


one of the cricket fell into the potty......time for me to rescue it....for feeding froggy.


Frog vs cricket face-off


*Feeding video uploaded here*

another escape attempt...it jumped from the bottom of the tank to the ledge

----------


## Fei Miao

Beautiful set-up, I'm sure the frogs will be happy. :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Nice!!  :Smile: 

But did you take care of drainage of the soil? If not, do mist less to prevent the soil from becoming water logged... The plants will not do too well with water logged soils...

And you did have a TIGHT and SECURED cover for the tank, right?  :Razz:  The frogs are strong and good escape artists... They can squeeze through holes you will not expect them to squeeze through!...  :Opps:

----------


## destination33

Wow.... That is a very nice setup. Cool!!  :Well done:

----------


## ntoken

> Nice!! 
> 
> But did you take care of drainage of the soil? If not, do mist less to prevent the soil from becoming water logged... The plants will not do too well with water logged soils...
> 
> And you did have a TIGHT and SECURED cover for the tank, right?  The frogs are strong and good escape artists... They can squeeze through holes you will not expect them to squeeze through!...


yah watering less now.

btw do tree frog enjoy night lights.i plan to build an led array for night lights so i can voyeur it at night hehehe :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## benny

That's a beautiful setup! How do you prevent the frog from escaping?

Cheers,

----------


## davwong

Should add thick branches across as they love to site on them during the night time when the light is out.

----------


## ntoken

> That's a beautiful setup! How do you prevent the frog from escaping?
> 
> Cheers,


i place 2 large stones on the plexglass cover~

----------


## itssg

Beautiful layout. Can't wait to share mine with you guys.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi..

Mind if you can enlighten me as to where can i get hold of the reptile and what is the cost of having one?

cheers!! :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Altum lover 76, you are asking about the White's Tree Frog? it is an amphibian, not a reptile... Please PM ntoken for the information, thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## davwong

They do make very nice vivarium, check them out 

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1141

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi Davwong, 

Sorry but i don't read chinese... :Smile:  Even though i'm a chinese but i'v never passs my chinese exam. " Orang Cina Bukan Cina"... :Grin:  





> Altum lover 76, you are asking about the White's Tree Frog? it is an amphibian, not a reptile... Please PM ntoken for the information, thank you.


Hi Justikanz,

I don't gety what you mean. Anyway thanks for pointing out my mistake.

Cheers!!

----------


## davwong

Me don't read chinese too but base his photos it quite informative.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Ha Ha ha Ha.... :Laughing:  

Sama sama (same same in Malay)..

Agree!! But then there are things that i don't understand.

By the way, how much would it cost me if i want to set up one.

Thinking of using my empty 2 ft x 16 " by 18" tank...

Can advise? :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Guys, when discussing prices, please avoid direct price quotations. Altum Lover76, that's what I was referring to earlier too.  :Smile: 

Have fun setting up your vivarium.  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Thanks Justikanz.

will take note.

Cheers!! :Smile:

----------


## bulldog

Hi where to get the tree frog in Singapore? It looks really nice!

----------


## luenny

That's a very beautiful setup you got there. Do they croak at night like other frogs? Darn this is tempting!

----------


## ranmasatome

Haha.. Luenny.. interested in an enclosure?? i have a perfect one to get you started..hahaha...

Anyway... i remember a while ago that the frogs were available at eco-culture..but now that it is no more.. i have no idea where to find them...maybe Midori?

----------


## luenny

Hi Ranma,
Thanks, very tempting but as usual must seek approval from Home Affairs Minister first. I don't think she'll approve though since I just (re)started my photography hobby like 1 month ago.  :Confused:

----------


## Fei Miao

> That's a very beautiful setup you got there. Do they croak at night like other frogs? Darn this is tempting!


Yes the males do croaks at night, rather loud too!  :Smile:

----------


## luenny

> Yes the males do croaks at night, rather loud too!


Awww!!! There goes any chance of me keeping them at home!  :Sad:  :Razz:  :Sad:

----------


## PLee

very nice setup.. real inspiring. The only thing is that the frog might escape, did it wnet to the top of the tank using your background wall ?

----------


## cyberkid2

hello! im new to vivariums...may i know where to buy all the plants shown here and where to buy the frog??? please help me..thank you!

----------


## dwgi32

Nice setup there, bro!

----------


## bee-fin

Cool :Cool:

----------

